# SAP HCM job market in dubai



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello friends,

Jus curious to know how is the sap job market in Dubai.. n is dubai economy picking up??


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What does SAP HCM mean?

When using abbreviations that are not commonly understood it is a good idea to use the full word at least once.......


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

HCM means Human capital Management. . People working in this profile are called SAP HR/HCM Functional Consultants


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Manjyot said:


> HCM means Human capital Management. . People working in this profile are called SAP HR/HCM Functional Consultants


good god


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Any idea as to how is the job market.. and how is the pay in dubai


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Man

As i am also LIMS/SAP Professional, The demand Is not so good because of the pricing but the There are many companies looking for SAP professionals . You might get some jobs with a good salary .
Btw if you are expert in SAP maintenance then you can be my tutor :/


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

AsadRoman said:


> Man
> 
> As i am also LIMS/SAP Professional, The demand Is not so good because of the pricing but the There are many companies looking for SAP professionals . You might get some jobs with a good salary .
> Btw if you are expert in SAP maintenance then you can be my tutor :/


Haha no I am in SAP HR.. do you have any idea what is pay package offered in dubai for sap professionals


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Manjyot said:


> Haha no I am in SAP HR.. do you have any idea what is pay package offered in dubai for sap professionals



As we both are from South east Asian Countries so the salaries varies with the Passport color. I guess the Limit would be 10K to 20K AED per month.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

AsadRoman said:


> As we both are from South east Asian Countries so the salaries varies with the Passport color. I guess the Limit would be 10K to 20K AED per month.


Thanks for your message.. I tried searching it online but couldn't find any job site or company which offers sap jobs


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

A lot of those jobs are outsourced. Most of the companies out here sign up contracts for support/administration of the system from the same people they contract to set up the whole thing. Which is probably why you aren't finding a lot of jobs based here. We use fujitsu for our network ...


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

saraswat said:


> A lot of those jobs are outsourced. Most of the companies out here sign up contracts for support/administration of the system from the same people they contract to set up the whole thing. Which is probably why you aren't finding a lot of jobs based here. We use fujitsu for our network ...


Fujitsu? Haven't heard of that . Is that any kind of management system?

We are providing German Based Company LIMS (Laboratory information Management system) to the customers.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

AsadRoman said:


> Fujitsu? Haven't heard of that . Is that any kind of management system?
> 
> We are providing German Based Company LIMS (Laboratory information Management system) to the customers.


Fujitsu has an SAP implementation, support and administration division...

SAP - Fujitsu United Arab Emirates
SAP : Fujitsu Global


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

AsadRoman said:


> Fujitsu? Haven't heard of that . Is that any kind of management system?
> 
> We are providing German Based Company LIMS (Laboratory information Management system) to the customers.



Fujitsu are an outsourcing company that provide IT services.


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Fujitsu has an SAP implementation, support and administration division...
> 
> SAP - Fujitsu United Arab Emirates
> SAP : Fujitsu Global



Saraswat I have Something to ask regarding Implemented SAP Projects. Can PM you?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

AsadRoman said:


> Saraswat I have Something to ask regarding Implemented SAP Projects. Can PM you?


Sure.. it's not my field but I do use it at work and have been involved with implementations from a customer/user standpoint, happy to offer whatever I do know about it ..


----------



## dasinner (May 26, 2013)

AsadRoman said:


> As we both are from South east Asian Countries so the salaries varies with the Passport color. I guess the Limit would be 10K to 20K AED per month.


hi there, i noticed you working as sap, need some information regarding SAP ABAP programming does it have high demand in dubai (or which SAP has high demand and good salary) and what is the salary as i have canadian passport ... thanks


----------

